# Bimmer Hatin or...? - BMW Engines Are Gigantic Pieces Of Sh*t



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

this has not been my experience. My BMWs have been at least as reliable as any of my Toyotas or Hondas.


----------



## mmauto (Aug 5, 2016)

Im on my 3rd bmw and all three of them treated me well, money wise and fun wise. First was a e39 540i sport, I beat on that car alot always driving it like i stole it. After many canyon runs, burn outs, and hitting 155mph (almost everyday lol) automatic transmission went out at 200k miles, which for me is alot of miles for that transmission considering i never did a transmission service and all the beating i did to it. But Engine and everything else was still in good shape, I Replaced the transmission daily drove the car another 26k miles but eventually and sadly I sold the car. The car is still running strong today and the current owner daily drives it. 

Second was a e46 325i automatic sedan, didnt have that for long maybe put 10,000 miles on it and sold it with 135k miles but never gave me any problems. 

Now i currently own a 2002 BMW 330i sport 5 speed with a vortech supercharger and love the car. 

Of course everyone has there input on whats the most reliable car out there, but for me BMWs are very reliable cars if you take care of it. Im a mechanic, i specialize in european cars and i see everyday that bmws reliability depends on the owner not the car. 

Sorry for the long post, but had to give my input!


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

I think the HPFP (N54) issue has really given the haters an opportunity to paint with a broad brush. They never like BMW in the first place, so their cognitive bias is uncompromising.


----------



## BMWGenius (Aug 1, 2015)

The people saying these engines are bad, are probably the same people who use the lowest grade fuel and miss their oil changes


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

I had my share of surprising failures but the actual engine has never been the problem.

The piece is picking up on a couple mechanical points that are valid as such (maybe not the F80 one), however they don't put them into perspective with other BMW non-engine faults and with other manufacturers.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Anything V8 from BMW, stay away from.


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

Our X3 is 10 years and is the best car we've ever had. It has never failed and when we had to be somewhere the X3 got us there. I'm going to give it to our six year old granddaughter when she gets her driver's license. 

It is very well maintained including proactive maintenance such as replacing the water pump just because I thought it was better done now than later.


----------



## UnderminE (Jun 20, 2013)

s55 - Crank Hub.


----------



## crazycotton (Jul 11, 2016)

I think he's missing an important point -People don't drive their corollas like most of us drive our BMW.


----------



## nguyendot (Apr 3, 2012)

N63.

That is all.


----------



## breckm4 (Apr 26, 2016)

I love all our Beemers, M4, X3 & X1 wonderfully powerful smooth In line 6 cylinder engines in everyone of them. Delighted to see nobody agrees with this twat (that's the English spelling). Go buy something Japanese and enjoy.


----------



## Mykk (Oct 18, 2014)

Nah, not pieces of ****. Just over engineered.


----------



## Nadhir (Sep 6, 2016)

crazycotton said:


> I think he's missing an important point -People don't drive their corollas like most of us drive our BMW.


Probably because you can't drive a Carolla like a BMW.


----------



## Raryel (Aug 10, 2015)

It's a blog written by somebody who wants to air his personal viewpoint. He says he has worked on five cars. So when you read this opinion piece, ask yourself why he would choose to buy BMWs over and over again if he didn't like them. He's entitled to his opinion, and well...you reach your own conclusion. I have met people who love their BMWs: A ten year old X5s with nearly 300,000 miles on it; a 25 year old 3 series sedan bought from a junkyard and restored that drives very well; a five year old X-5 that purrs around town...and of course, our own 2016 F31 wagon, that runs magnificently.


----------

